# Detached Shed/Workshop



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

Very good, excellent job. I really enjoyed looking at all your pictures.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

picflight said:


> Very good, excellent job. I really enjoyed looking at all your pictures.


Thanks!
I enjoyed working on it. It was the biggest project I've ever taken on and it was a lot of fun. Nice feeling of satisfaction as well.
Made a few mistakes...but nothing major...that's how it goes. It was a good learning process.

I'm just glad the tornado didn't rip it all down.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm envious---nice shop with plenty of light--

You nearly got to build that twice!!! I've never seen a wall pushed in like that--

You must have that anchored well to the slab---


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You need outriggers and I never put gable studs flat.
And I don't see any strongbacks.
That would have tied the wall into the rest of the building.
May have something to do with why some of the damage occurred the way it did.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

titanoman said:


> You need outriggers and I never put gable studs flat.


Outriggers...yes. Probably. We built the overhang, screwed it together and screwed it to the gable...then the roof decking tied it in.
Not the best way, but it was either that, or notch out the gable and lay the outriggers flat because the gables were the same size as the rest of the trusses.
The gables were tied into the top plates with L brackets and they were bent, but they held. It was the two top plates fanning apart and pulling out the nails.
I have since lag bolted the top plates together and also put up an 8' long 45 degree angled 2x4 on each corner for support at the top plate against the top plates on the side walls. It's not going anywhere again.

The gable studs came flat from the manufacturer...so we put them up that way.



> And I don't see any strongbacks.
> That would have tied the wall into the rest of the building.
> May have something to do with why some of the damage occurred the way it did.


Great point. I may put some in. Thanks for the tip. But with the extra supports I have already put in since the storm, it might not be necessary. Could only help though.
Do you attach them to each truss, or just at the ends? I imagine it would be much stronger if it is attached to each truss.
How long would you make the strongbacks?
And how would you tie them in?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Put two in, from gable to gable (same length as the building) and nail each truss straight (on layout).
All you need are rat runs (2x4's), not strongbacks because I didn't realize they were trusses.
Other than that, looks real good.


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Put two in, from gable to gable (same length as the building) and nail each truss straight (on layout).
> All you need are rat runs (2x4's), not strongbacks because I didn't realize they were trusses.
> Other than that, looks real good.


Easy enough.
Might do that this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

cprice12 said:


> Easy enough.
> Might do that this weekend.
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------

